# Here's a couple to drool over.



## waterman (Dec 21, 2020)

I found both of these bottles in an ancient Western dump site, nothing but 50's & 60's glass.  It is absolutely amazing how much Eastern Glass came West.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm officially drooled out - mouth is dry as a bone.  Simply amazing!


----------



## Dogo (Dec 21, 2020)

I know that the soda/beer bottles were valued and frequently used by other than the original bottler, but I found a New Jersey pint milk bottle at a South Dakota  flea market.  How did that happen?  It was pre WW I, and turned the darkest I have seen in a naturally turned bottle.


----------



## embe (Dec 21, 2020)

With rail transport, I imagine there was a lot more that started going from East to West in those days

Nice bottles!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 21, 2020)

Great pair!  That Boardman has always been one of my dream bottles.  Wow.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 21, 2020)

Great stuff! Makes me jelous that your Geo. Eagle was whole, lol.


----------

